# concorso bandito



## bioleg

¿Qué significa aquí?

Nel 1967 vince il concorso a professore ordinario per la cattedra di Istituzione di diritto privato bandito dalla Facoltà di Giurisprudenza di Bari.

En 1967 gana el concurso a profesor ordinario por la cátedra de Instituciones de derecho privado xxxxx por la Fecultad de Jurisprudencia de Bari.

Gracias


----------



## 0scar

Viene de _bandire_, _anunciar_, como en los bandos de la antigüedad, a los gritos y con tambor.
En este caso mejor obviarlo y simplemente decir  "ganó un concurso público de profesor de la Facultad de Derecho"


----------



## Tomby

Del verbo *bandire* como ya se indicado: 


> *bandire*: convocar,
> © Dizionario Collins compact plus. Italiano-Spagnolo.


Dizionario online: sacar a concurso.


----------



## honeyheart

bioleg said:


> Nel 1967 vince il concorso a professore ordinario per la cattedra di Istituzione di diritto privato bandito dalla Facoltà di Giurisprudenza di Bari.


Mi propuesta:

"En 1967 gana la plaza de profesor ordinario para la cátedra de Institución de Derecho Privado ofrecida en concurso por la Facultad de Jurisprudencia de Bari."


----------



## Agró

"...sacada a concurso...", diríamos por aquí.


----------



## 0scar

Ahora recuerdo que se dice_ llamar a concurso,_ pero parece que solo en Argentina, según Google.
Por otra parte el_ sacar a concurso_ de España, según Google, se refiere casi exclusivamente a los llamados a licitación para realizar obras públicas.


----------



## honeyheart

Agró said:


> "...sacada a concurso...", diríamos por  aquí.


Ah, perfecto.


----------



## Agró

0scar said:


> Ahora recuerdo que se dice_ llamar a concurso,_ pero parece que solo en Argentina, según Google.
> Por otra parte el_ sacar a concurso_ de España, según Google, se refiere casi exclusivamente a los llamados a licitación para realizar obras públicas.



También se sacan o salen a concurso (o a oposición) las plazas docentes, por ejemplo.


----------



## Neuromante

Tombatossals ya lo ha puesto: El verbo español es "convocar"

Nel 1967 vince il concorso a professore ordinario per la cattedra di Istituzione di diritto privato bandito dalla Facoltà di Giurisprudenza di Bari.
En 1967 gana el concurso para profesor ordinario de la Catedra de Institución ¿No es singular? de Derecho Privado *convocado *por la Facultad de Jurisprudencia de Bari.


----------



## honeyheart

Neuromante said:


> En 1967 gana el concurso para profesor ordinario de la cátedra de Instituciones de Derecho Privado convocado por la Facultad de Jurisprudencia de Bari.


Ésta es la mejor traducción. 

(Cambio de "institución" al plural.)


----------



## 0scar

Son "istituzio*ni*  di diritto..." e "institucio*nes* del derecho...", obviamente  se estudia más de una institución a la vez.

_ 
_


----------



## honeyheart

Puede que tengas razón, Oscar, pero es que en el primer post de bioleg está escrito en singular, y uno se atiene a traducir lo que propone el usuario que consulta:



bioleg said:


> Nel 1967 vince il concorso a professore ordinario per la cattedra di Istituzion*e* di diritto privato bandito dalla Facoltà di Giurisprudenza di Bari.


----------



## 0scar

Muchos están metiendo la pata en Italia, en Google aparecen tanto "istituzione di diritto..." como "istituzioni di diritto", pero el De Mauro correctamente usa el plural:
*7*. *AU* al pl., corso universitario che introduce ai successivi approfondimenti di una disciplina | la materia d'insegnamento e d'esame di tale corso:_ istituzioni di diritto romano_

En castellano solo es correcto el plural, y en italiano tendría que ser igual.


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche in Italia l'insegnamento è chiamato "Istituzioni di diritto privato".


----------



## Angel.Aura

infinite sadness said:


> Anche in Italia l'insegnamento è chiamato "Istituzioni di diritto privato".


È quello che ho sempre saputo e sentito anch'io.


----------



## bioleg

Obviamente, tiene que ser plural, porque se estudian varias a la vez.

Gracias a todos.


----------

